# Could this be your next knitting project?



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

It won't be mine.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

He!! No!!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> What is it?


I have no idea. My husband sent me a link in an email titled "Please no!".


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

That looks like it took a lot of work, however, it won't be on my "to-do-list"!


----------



## KayOC (Sep 18, 2011)

I saw this yesterday. Posted it on Facebook threating to make it for my husband. Got some great comments. Best one was to make it in Kelly Green for his Irish heritage. I have to admit it does look warm.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my! Words escape me.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

ummmmmmmmm...well it wont be mine either..I dont do cables.... rofl


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

WTW???????????????????????? A lot work just for a joke....


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Urban Sasquatch??


----------



## Catmom2 (Jan 30, 2012)

KayOC said:


> I saw this yesterday. Posted it on Facebook threating to make it for my husband. Got some great comments. Best one was to make it in Kelly Green for his Irish heritage. I have to admit it does look warm.


The Jolly Green Giant in his winter longies (made in green)!


----------



## amadoresblue (Dec 6, 2012)

Nor mine!


----------



## StitchedUp (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't let the military see this.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

not on my list


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Yikes!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

mojave said:


> Urban Sasquatch??


Exactly my first impression.


----------



## Nika (Dec 1, 2012)

Very nice knitting job. UHmmmm where is the flap at the back, lol.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh come on..ya know ya want one! Whatever it is suppose to be...


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I think it was modeled in the bathroom because he didn't want to be seen in public. Seriously, it is amazing work, but...


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I like the cable designs maybe an afghan!!!!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

looks like Big Foot LOLOL


----------



## Ashadaum (Dec 5, 2012)

That is hilarious! What's terrible is now my husband will want one. No kidding!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Hey! I found Big Foot!! This is so cute.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

OMG! Some poor soul spent ENDLESS hours knitting this hideous thing! Actually, the KNITTING is gorgeous. Shame it is such a awful-looking outfit. The reason he took the photo in the BATHROOM is because he wouldn't DARE be caught dead walking around in that thing! LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

A be-cabled jump-suit for an adult male!? Is it possibly photoshopped? I'd hate to think of anyone actually making that! Or wearing it!

It appears to have a fly, rather lower than on trousers, on the front. My eyes imagine they see a line across the rump, so maybe there _is_ a rear trap-door.

Still. Really? Let's see ... Could it be for a duck hunter? They sit out on or near open water in the cold, calm pre-dawn. I can see one using that - under a nylon windbreaker.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh No----I don't think so!!! :lol:


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Hysterical


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, My! WTF??? I don't even have any words for this :shock:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It could be,but it won't be.If i lived in Central Otago in the winter i would certainly it looks so warm and is a lovely aran. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

No... never!!!


----------



## knittingflo (Nov 26, 2012)

Yuk..

I may be a knitterholic but I'm not that drunk!


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

that is just plain UGLY what a terrible waste of both material and time


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG it won't be at the top of my next projects either!!!!!!


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it Big Foot!? Scary, and alot of work!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

It is a onesie and I want one. In baby blue cashmere please. The fashion here is babygros for teens and young adults in various styles including teddy bears and Disney. Mostly girls and they wear them as lounge wear at home. They have them for children too, of course. Primark has them at bargain prices.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Would any knitter put their name to this piece of work?
Could it be a KPer?

I think it's the knitting equivalent of a "onesie"


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah, let me think about this...NO!!!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> It won't be mine.


Grown-up Ralphie -- his aunt still knits him stuff for Christmas.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG!!!!


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Much as i like cables this will not be my next project, hahaha lmao


----------



## joyce21248 (Jul 15, 2011)

certainly wont be mine x


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> > What is it?
> ...


Where is your hubby... Alaska?


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

it doesn't look photoshopped to me -
that's a lot of work for some hunting underwear-
OMG -the time and planning and execution-
new meaning to Holy Christmas !


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

want to meet the man that will wear this


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm with you, knittingflo!!! In fact, I don't think I've EVER been that drunk!!!



knittingflo said:


> Yuk..
> 
> I may be a knitterholic but I'm not that drunk!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

KayOC said:


> I saw this yesterday. Posted it on Facebook threating to make it for my husband. Got some great comments. Best one was to make it in Kelly Green for his Irish heritage. I have to admit it does look warm.


LOL... Kelly Green... love it. Be sure to post a photo of him wearing it... (just kidding).


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll tackle anything...........but not that.......


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

never in a million years lol


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I made something similar for my son but it had buttons all the way down the front. He was only 2 yrs old though! That looks awkward to get on let alone to take off in a hurry!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

mojave said:


> Urban Sasquatch??


YESSSSS!!!!


----------



## Lills (Oct 26, 2012)

Er ... why is it photographed in the bathroom please?!!!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Newspaper headline:

BigFoot Arrested Development


----------



## leighcoady (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh where would I get this pattern from please? My boys would love one these. Its all the rage over here in the UK, 'The Onsie'

It's fab


----------



## jan715 (May 11, 2011)

Like that!


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Oh dear - what is the point please???


----------



## Jennyp1 (Nov 19, 2012)

It is awful. People where I work all appear to have what they call "onesie".Does not appeal to me


----------



## LadyHazel (Oct 31, 2012)

It won't be mine either, it is stunning and taken some work, but I don't like the new trend for 'onesies', must be getting old


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think so..!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank goodness our weather (in OZ) doesn't get cold enough for real men to get togged up in that sort of gear!!!
I wouldn't be volunteering to knit it that's for sure!
Cheers
Ainslie


----------



## LadyHazel (Oct 31, 2012)

Wish we didn't get weather to be able to wear it in the UK, sadly we've had snow last week, stopped me going to the knitting group I go to Christmas lunch on Wednesday. Raining at the moment but more snow forecast for later this week. I hate winter!


----------



## j1200k (May 27, 2012)

Nope no way.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Lean Green Cable Guy ??? duh !!! no way !!!!


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

You've got to be kidding!!!!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think so.it is horrible.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Its a lot of knitting ..........
Suitable as undies for an arctic explorer, with a flap in the back lol


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Everything has a purpose and though I don't want one, nor do I want to see my hubby in it, it may be just the ticket for the ice fishermen in Minnesota. haha Can't stop laughing.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

LOL! Actually, this could be perfect for winter in Vermont, where it can get to -20 degrees at times. I think I will use this picture to threaten my husband with the next time he complains about my knitting projects lying about. I will say I'm going to make it in white so he can match the god awful snow he loves (and I don't!). Someday - to the Carolina's I go!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

No way, Jose


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

ahhhh that is gross


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like something from the Creature from the Black Lagoon. 
k


----------



## sometime knitter (Dec 8, 2012)

Is this not every man's dream Christmas present? :roll:


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

the Sasquatch suit!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Absolutely hideous! He looks like an alien!


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

Not mine!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

bbbie said:


> want to meet the man that will wear this


Uhm.m.m.m. . . ya know. . . I really don't. LOL


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I showed it to my hubby and he politely declined.
But yes it does look ueber-warm (other than ueber-ugly).
I am still giggling.....


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Catmom2 said:


> KayOC said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this yesterday. Posted it on Facebook threating to make it for my husband. Got some great comments. Best one was to make it in Kelly Green for his Irish heritage. I have to admit it does look warm.
> ...


Funny, but a cute idea! Not on my to do list for 2013.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

good grief..... cyberman...lol.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

LadyHazel said:


> Wish we didn't get weather to be able to wear it in the UK, sadly we've had snow last week, stopped me going to the knitting group I go to Christmas lunch on Wednesday. Raining at the moment but more snow forecast for later this week. I hate winter!


I hope we have a white Christmas in northern Ohio this year. How much snow accumulation do you get in a year in your area?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No, I don't think I'll put this on my to-do list!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like the Aborminable Snowman...not on my list..


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

A few years back when my husband worked nights on the railroad and it was -35 he would have loved one. He is retired now so don't think I will be making one.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

All he needs is a brain hat and he is all set for life.

Carol J.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

No way!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

His face does not show in the photo. Is there a reason? Does he not want to be identified? Or is he so miserable and unhappy in this creation that we cannot look on his face? I certainly buy the one that he would not stop out of the bathroom in it.

Seriously maybe it is a toddler in this outfit and then the photo is blown up so that it appears to be a fully grown person and that is why the face is not shown?


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

well.... it does look like a lot of work... and it's beautifully done... and looks warm... but who would actually wear it????? and, on another note, the choice of backdrop is kind of funny too.... not sure i'd want to showcase my work in the bathroom!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, a knit snowsuit? or maybe camouflage for a yarn shop!


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

Ahhh seriously!


----------



## amc7519 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just wondering why he's wearing it in the bathroom!


----------



## Wai Lan (Oct 14, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> It won't be mine.


Both my son and husdand said no to the offer :-( :-( :-(


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

It could be but I don't know anyone who would wear it!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

No way!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLY COW!


----------



## bellabee (Nov 27, 2012)

Only a Mother could knit this for a son!!!!!


----------



## Lilpip (Jul 16, 2012)

mojave said:


> Urban Sasquatch??


That is hilarious!!!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Not on my list either, but I think it would do well in the Arctic/Antarctic


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> It won't be mine.


Made for a movie is my guess.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I am sure there is a reason he is in the bathroom getting pictures taken. This won't be on my list either, though thinking about it. My brother is being a putz so maybe next year!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Catmom2 said:


> KayOC said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this yesterday. Posted it on Facebook threating to make it for my husband. Got some great comments. Best one was to make it in Kelly Green for his Irish heritage. I have to admit it does look warm.
> ...


Never going to be on my to do list either yikes!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Not on my to do list.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG NEVERRRRRR in a hundred years! :roll:


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe they took the picture there because its the brightest place in the house. But I think that was a lot of work and money to make and frankly I don't think anyone I know would wear it. To spend the time or money. Great job though


----------



## Ponydriver2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Someone actually knit this!???????


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

You have got to be kidding! No way.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Woosh :shock:


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Eeeek! (although in Cami it might work for avid hunters)


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I was just thinking that it would keep my SIL warm. Though it would have to be crochet, as I can't knit. He works at Road and Rail for Honda. So he is outside in all kinds of weather. He has to wear work pants, thin cotton pants. No jeans what so ever.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am always up for a challenge but think I will pass on this one!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

mojave said:


> Urban Sasquatch??


Medieval armor for bedtime? It was cold way back then.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good grief Charlie Brown!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't think so!


----------



## virgogirl16 (Jan 3, 2012)

Now that's a pair of winter long johns!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Im going to start off by saying a big "NO" ..then ask why the heck was this picture taken in the bathroom...????


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

It looks like something from a class B monster movie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Whoa! What just happened!?


----------



## Frances wassmer (Oct 10, 2011)

somebody has way to much time on there hands


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Too much work


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't do it either, maybe this person is at one the Artic or Antartic stations.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Merciful heavens!


----------



## kay2906 (Nov 4, 2012)

It's not April 1st is it?


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> It won't be mine.


This will go on my "To-Don't" list!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> It won't be


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

Just what my husband needs living in Florida!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Holey Moley - I don't think so....


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow that's a smart onesie


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

It looks creeeeepy...


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

@Whitwillhands Now that's funny. Love your dog. Always wanted a Dane


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to say the first thing that popped into my mind is... "these two people really love each other. Presumably her for knitting it and him for wearing it.. " I am well aware that a man could of knitted it.. and a lady could of worn it.. but personally I'm not liking it one bit..


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

I just joined the site and I think I'm going to enjoy it!! How about this in red for Christmas---mmmmmmmmm, my husband would LOVE it!! He's always cold. But I think I'll stick to lined jeans and sweaters!!!!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I love cables but don't have anyone that would were it.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

NO NO NO - umpa umpa stick it up your jumper


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Because you CAN do/make something, doesn't mean you should!


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

well, ummm, uhhh, ahh,............


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Yuk!!!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess he won't be getting cold outside.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

debbiecarrica said:


> @Whitwillhands Now that's funny. Love your dog. Always wanted a Dane


Thanks Debbie He was my best friend Dexter, sadly passed now but still in my heart. We also had Jess she was a Dane too. They are a great breed.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Whattttttt is it??? If it got cold -- I mean realllllly cold, I would say that it would be great to go under a camoflauge onesie for hunters. But, it does not get cold enough in the South for that!!!!! Of course, there are a bunch of us oldies out here, we might would say that 60 is reallly cold! LOL


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

I find it fitting that its featured in the bathroom


----------



## grammajan44 (Dec 2, 2012)

And no trap door?!!!


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

wont be mine either.... nasty


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Talk about a hair shirt...! 
Finally some thing I don't HAVE to knit!


----------



## girlsknit (Nov 15, 2011)

Someone had a lot of time on their hands


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

mojave said:


> Urban Sasquatch??


Like that comment!


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

No wonder the poor guy won't show his face.....is that a flap in the front? lol lol


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! Now that's scary!


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm curious to what she had to bribe the man with to even put this total waste of yarn on! 
It might be cute on a toddler but that would be it!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > smontero237 said:
> ...


Nope. Pittsburgh. He found it surfing the internet. Here's the link. Warning: some if the comments use bad language.



http://imgur.com/oKKOJ


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey, fergablu 2, thanks for sharing. You gave me my 1st laugh of the day. BTW, G_d bless you autism mom. I taught special needs students for 20 years. It was such a gratifying job and I loved the kids.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Question . . . . Why is he modeling it in a bathroom? of all places.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

90% of what they show on the Paris runways looks just as impractical or worse. Kudos to whoever designed this. I think it is neat. It goes in my notebook of unusual knits. By the way Kelly and Mike wore onesies on their morning TV show yesterday. Mike is a huge football player, picture that in a onesie! He was complaining about where the large white zipper tab hung


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> It won't be mine.


O.M.G.!!! roflmao. that has got to be the funniest thing I have seen in years.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Why did anyone bother to make this?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> 90% of what they show on the Paris runways looks just as impractical or worse. Kudos to whoever designed this. I think it is neat. It goes in my notebook of unusual knits. By the way Kelly and Mike wore onesies on their morning TV show yesterday. Mike is a huge football player, picture that in a onesie! He was complaining about where the large white zipper tab hung


I have less affection for one piece sleepwear since I am obligated to design and make special tight, one-piece PJ's with a back zipper to keep my autistic son out of his diaper. And no, they are not knitted. They are sewn on an overlock machine from cotton blend velour fabric with ribbed fabric as the cuffs at wrists and ankles. My son looks like a little spaceman.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> What is it?


Big Foot's new winter suit.


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2011)

too late to knit him one for christmas! birthday?---
in the late 60's i knitted my self a trouser suit in natural arran it made me look 3 sizes bigger & needless to say i hated it however my sister who was about size 10 loved it -she was always cold & living at the coast it kept her warm
doubt she did shopping in it!!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't think I could even make it if I tried, not that I would. Wow! Never seen anything like it in my life. Bet it would be warm if you were outside for a long time in -40 degree temperatures. :shock:


----------



## CO.Carrie (Feb 19, 2011)

Too funny, My husband is always too warm so I never knit anything for him, next time he jokingly asks if I'm knitting something for him I will show him a picture of this. LOL


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks warm - for hunting in the woods? But I think there is a reason the model didn't show his face. ;-)


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh -- and while it has a fly, doesn't it also need a drop seat panel in the back?


----------



## 77299 (Nov 17, 2012)

I bet underneath a snowmobile suit or whatever one wears in the winter, you would certainly be warm! Just not on its own.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

That would be NO


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Not a chance. That would be a poor use of good yarn.


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

wow ... must get mighty cold where they are!


----------



## oliveoil315 (Dec 8, 2012)

My guess is she made it for someone who hunts. Looks like it would keep him warm.


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Wonder how many skeins were used? I probably cost a fortune, not to mention the hours of work that went into making this. The cables are lovely. Too bad the end result was so odd. Sasquatch suit for the man who has everything.


----------



## Sneezy62 (Nov 29, 2012)

First thought that came to my mind!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

This opened my eyes wide this morning! Hope it isn't itchy!!! This must have kept someone busy for awhile.


----------



## Cary01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Not happening here either! YUK!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

that is UGLY


----------



## Sneezy62 (Nov 29, 2012)

But what a talented person, beautiful Pattern, and noticed his needs were taken into consideration


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

heck no!!!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

bellabee said:


> Only a Mother could knit this for a son!!!!!


you are so right, and at least one of my kids would love this. It looks very warm and the cables look like muscles. I would like the pattern just in case. It would be a great project if you were snowed in.


----------



## Tulsagal44 (Aug 11, 2011)

Coming from the extreme cold winters of Michigan and hunters galore I can see this worn by hunters. However, my man would be an OLD man before I could finish it.


----------



## Babbsie2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my....this is rare, but I'm practically speechless......nice stitch definition, though.......


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

That is hideous not to mention the picture was taken in a bathroom. Was there no other room to take the picture in???


----------



## rpjpntigger (Nov 16, 2012)

Make it blaze orange for hunting in the COLD north.


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

It doesn't have a "drop seat" ( and why is he modeling in the bathroom?)!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Sneezy62 said:


> But what a talented person, beautiful Pattern, and noticed his needs were taken into consideration


Too funny, where is the back flap...or as we say...the trap door. :lol:


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Gosh! What a waste: time, efforts and yarn!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

In the words of Madea...

Hell to the no!


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

If whoever did this wasn't out of their mind when they started, they are now. Look for the woman or man who is gazing blankly off into space.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

mojave said:


> Urban Sasquatch??


I like that one.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Knit in a camo colorway, it would be good for hunting. However, since it would be getting caught on tree bark and twigs, it would NOT be good for hunting.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Sneezy62 said:


> But what a talented person, beautiful Pattern, and noticed his needs were taken into consideration


I like that one, too.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

nancibt said:


> Oh -- and while it has a fly, doesn't it also need a drop seat panel in the back?


Right. Plans were not quite thought out....


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

HOLY COW!!!!!!!!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL!!!! Even my husband who is pretty tolerant said, "Uh, no!"


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

now i know where the sasquatch is!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Knitted fancy Long Johns (underwear) LOL ..I for one will NOT be making this LOL Anita


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I can't breathe! Best laugh in some time!!! 
It needs a trap door on the backside...


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Rosette said:


> It is a onesie and I want one. In baby blue cashmere please. The fashion here is babygros for teens and young adults in various styles including teddy bears and Disney. Mostly girls and they wear them as lounge wear at home. They have them for children too, of course. Primark has them at bargain prices.


I agree with Rosette, I like it. It looks very warm.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Come on.....REALLY?

Great job of knitting however......IF it hasn somehow been photoshopped!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I've just been discussing getting a onesie for my hubby with my friend.

Hmm..... :lol:


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

er-aaa-er - and why is it being modeled in the bathroom? ashamed even to leave that room?????


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

hahahaha---

I had visions of my husband trying to get this off to go to the bathroom!
ah hahaha!!!!!!
I don't think I will be making this anytime soon.


----------



## wendyann (Nov 27, 2012)

why in the bathroom?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Even the model doesn't want his face shown!


----------



## moffakri (Jun 13, 2012)

Bigfoot does exist!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

How about in Camouflage??? LOL


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

You notice he will not be seen in public, the washroom is as far as he will go. Funny.......


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh ICK!


----------



## sulabhasabnis1953 (Nov 21, 2012)

OMG--!!!Never---!!!!!!!


----------



## grandmaknit (Jan 28, 2011)

This was really, really knit with knitting needles NOT A PHOTOSHOP job by a friend of mine. NO, I won't knit it for my husband, but she did for hers. Please do not take my comment (reply) nasty but it was alot of work. 

Merry Christmas to all,
Grandmaknit


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Karen Liebengood said:


> He!! No!!


Good answer!!! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

mojave said:


> Urban Sasquatch??


metrosexual sasquatch!!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

After I finished all my patterns and my stash from every little bin and container .... AKA not in this lifetime)


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

One of my fb friends tagged me in this photo and asked if I would knit it for him and there was a hilarious exchange of comments! Compared to this, wearing the Jayne Cobb hat is nothing! This outfit is so fabulous it has super powers! :lol:


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Not mine!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

You notice there are 15 pages of replies to this topic, and it isn't even noon here in Wisconsin!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

OMG it's horrific - but a lot of work! Don't think it will be the top of my Neil's wish list for Santa!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Good Lord.Who or What is it


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, look where he modeling this contraption. He better be able to hold his water for a looong time. there will be lots of cussing going there. It is a lot of work for a joke. The yarn must be the size of rope.


----------



## Chrisjb (Feb 23, 2012)

It looks like something out of dr who. One of the metal men.


----------



## winfree (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks for my morning laugh


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Amazing work, but NO, thank you!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Woooooooohhhhh how ya get anything over that? Would not be good if it got wet! LOL My hubby would not wear it.. I would not make it...no way.. neeeeeeeeeeeeever! :thumbdown:


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

when hell freezes over !!!!!


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think so, but it brought a good laugh to my life.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

YUCK


----------



## Peg I M4 (Apr 6, 2012)

Never in a hundred years


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I've just knitted a skeleton sweater for a kid; this strikes me as something that could be adapted to a skeleton suit. The cables could be the bones ....anyone brave enough???


----------



## Pjetzold (Oct 18, 2012)

Yike! Scarey....


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

It is beautifully knitted - and I would think it would be great for the coldest areas of this world, but if someone wants one, they will have to ask someone other than me to knit it for them...I really LOVE knitting - but it will be a "cold day in hell" before I knit this!!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nika said:


> Very nice knitting job. UHmmmm where is the flap at the back, lol.


And is there a zipper in front? Would love to see the look on this guys face!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW I am impressed, now I have a threat to hang over my Hubby's head lol
Ann


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, if you live in Alaska or at the North Pole....


----------



## crafty75 (May 27, 2012)

Anyone wearing it on the street can expect the "white coats" to arrive to take him away! It does look warm though!


----------



## D'fly (Oct 6, 2012)

The Incredible Bulk


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

D'fly said:


> The Incredible Bulk


HAHAHAHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe not...my husband just rolled his eyes when I showed it to him.


----------



## Knitterdot (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been told the guy knitted it himself. He makes all sorts of weird things. Fantastic knitting though.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

OMG!!! Whoever came up with this was surely on some kind of hallucinigen!


----------



## Ashadaum (Dec 5, 2012)

Knitterdot said:


> I've been told the guy knitted it himself. He makes all sorts of weird things. Fantastic knitting though.


Super impressive. Know his name?


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL

Do you have the link for this??
I gotta show my friend up North...


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

From page 10 of the this thread:



fergablu2 said:


> [Nope. Pittsburgh. He found it surfing the internet. Here's the link. Warning: some if the comments use bad language.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oKKOJ


----------



## A. THOMPSON (Dec 4, 2012)

LOOKS WARM, BUT TOO TOUGH FOR ME


----------



## Maribeth (Feb 27, 2011)

Would I make it? Probably not. Wish I could? Yes. That is a work of art. I love it.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> It won't be mine.


 When you posted this, did you have any idea you'd get such a wild response to it?


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

I've got to hide this quickly before my son sees it!!! He'll want one as a ghilly suit, only in fairisle!!! In camoflage colors!!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

OMG!!! It looks like a monster! I would never get my hubby to model that let alone wear it!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

mojave said:


> From page 10 of the this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks !!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

No way!!!


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

It takes me all my time to knit a baby jacket, it would take me years to knit this if i was daft enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Never,never not in a million years!! It would probably take me that long to make it! And think of the cost.


----------



## mannme (Mar 3, 2011)

How did he get it on? I only see four buttons.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Ugh! No!

Hazel


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

hahahahahahaha errrm NO!!! 

at least they have a little pee pee pocket though, can you imagine him having to get that off in a rush hehehe


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

FOR GET IT!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmaknit said:


> This was really, really knit with knitting needles NOT A PHOTOSHOP job by a friend of mine. NO, I won't knit it for my husband, but she did for hers. Please do not take my comment (reply) nasty but it was alot of work.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all,
> Grandmaknit


We all agree that it is a *lot* of work and very well done. Your friend is an amazing knitter!

Now, that we've all poked fun at it and laughed ourselves to tears, could we please (_pretty_ please?) have the back-story?

Why did she knit it?
What yarn did she knit it from?
What size needles did she use?
For the few who asked, is there a pattern for it?
Where will he be using it?
Were the photos posed in the bathroom for its bright lighting, or what?
Seamed or seamless?
Were his hands red from anger, embarrassment, or being overheated?
Why is there no 'trap door'?
How many years did it take her to make it?

Thank you.


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm with Jessica-Jean too. Now that I have laughed myself silly, I want the answers to those questions too. And I'm thinking of a friends son who would love one for hunting! I will teach his mother how to knit!!!- after I cruelly show him this pic!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Holy Cow! This was truly knit by hand? I agree. It would be a LOT of work just for a joke. Maybe they had an important costume party to go to. I hope they won first prize and enough money to make it worthwhile. lol It certainly would have gotten my vote. 
Sue


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Too funny! I am sure some one out there will not be cold this winter! I see they got some one to wear it.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Never!!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Penny5 said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you have the link for this??
> I gotta show my friend up North...


Just copy and paste it.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Headed for Alaska, Antarctica?


----------



## donnameg (Sep 30, 2012)

Nor mine.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting that,I'm Irish and I certainly would not wear that.Sent me into a giggle fit,thanks for the smile :-D :-D


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Now I'm getting nervous. On a whim, I posted it to Facebook and offered to make one for any of my pals there who'd buy the yarn and promise to wear it. Oh, wait. . . that promise. . . nah. . . I'm not worried.


----------



## Bunny10 (Dec 8, 2012)

If this is not a joke she must hate the man she made this for.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Well I can honestly say it won't be on my todo list! lol


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bunny10 said:


> If this is not a joke she must hate the man she made this for.


I have not been able to find the original source, but I do believe it was knitted by a man.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Of course she did it 1 day lol
Ann


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just highlight it, copy and paste it on your email!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Bunny10 said:
> 
> 
> > If this is not a joke she must hate the man she made this for.
> ...


If you had read all the pages, you would have seen - on page 14 - the following:


grandmaknit said:


> *This was really, really knit with knitting needles NOT A PHOTOSHOP job by a friend of mine. NO, I won't knit it for my husband, but she did for hers.* Please do not take my comment (reply) nasty but it was a lot of work.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all,
> Grandmaknit


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

sorry ladies its the latest fashion a ONESIE lol


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

OMG!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Oh, I don't think so.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > Bunny10 said:
> ...


Jessica Jean, I have read all the pages and I did see that ... but on page 16 there was also this reply:



Knitterdot said:


> I've been told the guy knitted it himself. He makes all sorts of weird things. Fantastic knitting though.


And the searching I have done on this item, I am more prone to believe the second post.


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

I itch already just looking at it lol


----------



## twistedsister (May 22, 2012)

o no way its horrible


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

I think they have finally found Sasquatch!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Sure do hope it's easily washed!!! One could have an "accident" in that thing!


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

I wouldn't even attempt it......


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrrrr no coment ......ummm my lips are sealed


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

NNNE..........not now, not ever....
julie


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Great knitting project. Perhaps you have started a new fashion. I bet it is nice and warm.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

with a trap door...(okay, so it's not as bulky and doesn't have the hood or details...but it looks like it would take longer)...

Caution! Skin showing!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/union-suit---adults


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A be-cabled jump-suit for an adult male!? Is it possibly photoshopped? I'd hate to think of anyone actually making that! Or wearing it!
> 
> It appears to have a fly, rather lower than on trousers, on the front. My eyes imagine they see a line across the rump, so maybe there _is_ a rear trap-door.
> 
> Still. Really? Let's see ... Could it be for a duck hunter? They sit out on or near open water in the cold, calm pre-dawn. I can see one using that - under a nylon windbreaker.


If it had been knit in camouflage yarn I would think it was a deer hunter's outfit. They sit in tree stands in ridiculous weather trying to shoot Bambi.


----------



## Bunny10 (Dec 8, 2012)

Can you just picture "Bambi" eyeing this hunter?


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Wounder if it is scratchy???
Hope he does not need to use that place the pic is taken in. Back-flap is missing :lol: :lol:


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhh..................................no..................


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

NO, not ever!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

SharonM said:


> well.... it does look like a lot of work... and it's beautifully done... and looks warm... but who would actually wear it????? and, on another note, the choice of backdrop is kind of funny too.... not sure i'd want to showcase my work in the bathroom!!


They probably chose it because of the plain light colored walls for a background.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I showed the picture to my hubby and his remark was you could make that but the question is why would you. And before I could say I'll make it for him he walked away and said I don't want it!!! I showed the picture to quite a few people at work today and they all said "WHAT THE WORLD!!!!!"


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

All I can say to this one is GOOD GRIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Re back flap, at least it offers mre than ladies' cat suits, any remember what it was like to go to the wee girls room wearing one of those

Ann


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

thegrape said:


> Yikes!


Thats the word Or YUk!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DARN,,,, Just not enough time to make that for my 6'5 SIL... Hmmmmm, green for his Irish heritage or Orange for his Tennessee football.......... NOT...


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Reminds me of a Yeti. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

The Irish colours are green and orange so one side green the other orange, that will cover both lol
Ann


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

What a waste of yarn. Does the Abominable Snowman really truly need long johns?


----------



## williamsc (Dec 2, 2012)

Won't be mine


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I do not think so, Was thinking of mans vest of non pill


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> It won't be mine.


It wont be me would go very nicely with the couch dress what will they think of next. Do you really think that someone would wear things like that. They must be mad :thumbdown:


----------



## elsiemae (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW! That is REALLY UGLY!!!


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

I saw that to and thought it was cute. Maybe for my hubby who wears long johns every day but there is not separation. I think he would like them in seperates. Not he Sasquatch suit he union suit on ravelry


----------



## lesajack (Nov 21, 2012)

Please dont' let this be the next fashion statement....ick!!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

mojave said:


> Urban Sasquatch??


Apt title!
Not for me either!

ROTFLM*O !!!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

mojave said:


> Urban Sasquatch??


I agree.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

It wont be mine, that is crazy. :roll: :roll:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Is he in the bathroom trying to find his 'fly'????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think so. Looks like wasted effort.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

LOL, looks like something Big Foot might wear


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

I e-mailed a picture of this to my husband. He can't wait for me to finish it! LOL. 

Told him he shouldn't hold his breath waiting, tho.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Ann Eales said:


> The Irish colours are green and orange so one side green the other orange, that will cover both lol
> Ann


Trying to picture this now. . . green and orange divided right down the middle or one color front, the other back or top one color, bottom the other?


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

you guys are a riot. Best laugh I've had in ages!


----------



## Seapoodle (Jun 7, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> All he needs is a brain hat and he is all set for life.
> 
> Carol J.


Yes! You've gotten the right idea!


----------



## Julie Nielsen (Nov 27, 2012)

Who ever did this needs to get a life but at least gave us all a laugh!!


----------



## ursulamajor (Dec 8, 2012)

In mohair!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Ann Eales said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish colours are green and orange so one side green the other orange, that will cover both lol
> ...


How about right top and left bottom same color and left top and right bottom the other? Or would that detract from the gorgeous cables?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yarnie.One said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Eales said:
> ...


Parti-colored? Like a medieval court jester? Sharp.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yarnie.One said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Eales said:
> ...


AH!! MUCH better than the first image that came to my mind -- paisley.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Parti-colored? Like a medieval court jester? Sharp.


Yes! Dressed in motley! :thumbup: 
I couldn't remember the right words. Memories ... becoming smoke and vanishing into the atmosphere ...


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Parti-colored? Like a medieval court jester? Sharp.
> ...


I dug back to University and my costume history class. Once upon a time I wanted to be a fashion designer. Now I design tamper resistant pajamas for my autistic child.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG! NO, NO, NO, NO, NO!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

I suppose if you have knitted everything else..... 

But geeze, what a waste of yarn and time........but rather cool too.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

So after I make this where can I wear it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Me thinks ... we're mostly just jealous because we

*a)* don't have anyone (adult) for whom to make it (i.e. willing to wear),

and/or

*b)* don't think we have the patience/expertise to make it.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Lord have mercy!


----------



## momspins (Nov 25, 2012)

Uses too much yarn


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> So after I make this where can I wear it?


Science fiction convention 
- Costume contest
- - Star Wars
- - - Chewbacca division


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mojave said:


> k2p3-knit-on said:
> 
> 
> > So after I make this where can I wear it?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

not on my list either, what ever it is? Looks very warm


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't think so :lol: :lol:


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> So after I make this where can I wear it?


Quoting a male friend:

A gentleman could wear this garment when he wishes to convince a lady that he only wants to 'snuggle' and not engage in other _ahem_ activities.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes but there is an opening in the front !!!!


mojave said:


> k2p3-knit-on said:
> 
> 
> > So after I make this where can I wear it?
> ...


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Me thinks ... we're mostly just jealous because we
> 
> *a)* don't have anyone (adult) for whom to make it (i.e. willing to wear),
> 
> ...


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> It won't be mine.


Isn't the bathroom a strange place to be taking a photo of this?
Strange indeed!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yarn Tales said:


> with a trap door...(okay, so it's not as bulky and doesn't have the hood or details...but it looks like it would take longer)...
> 
> Caution! Skin showing!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/union-suit---adults


At least this one looks to be a bit more functional. And it certainly doesn't look as horrific and disgusting as the original one posted. Apparently there is a need for them as there are 11 projects on Ravelry for this one :mrgreen:


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd say some one had way to much time on their hands or got real tired of hearing how cold he was. LOL Beautiful work though.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Frankenstein takes up knitting.
a-hahahahahaha


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's cute mojave :thumbup:


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Have you counted the # of different stitches?


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

How long do ya'll suppose it took to make? Grandmaknit, if you know how long it took, will you share?

I say it may have taken a smidge longer than this, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-aran-bodysuit-hat--booties but, only due to becoming less maneuverable the further into the project it got and that it has a hood. Looks like super bulky yarn and large needles using a similar pattern. I've taken patterns for a 6 month old and increased the size of yarn and needles and created items for a 4-5 year old without adjusting stitch counts. Couldn't that be done also with this?

In wool...for ice road truckers and others that work outside in extremely cold weather.


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

no way - my DH is 6' 4" (but I may threaten to make him wear one next time he is cheeky to me lol) -x-


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

I sent this connection out to my knit group. We've filed away with the pix of the village in Kent, the bus covered with afghan squares and ripples, and the knitted skeleton. I guess I'm just happy with hats, socks and sweaters.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Would the knitter like to have any in put into her or his work be nice to know as to why she/he knitted it. Was it for a laugh were they serious. At least we have all have alot of laughs and plenty of comments. Way to go


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

Mwahaha! You just put a huge smile on my face. I don't think it would ever make it onto my to-do list...


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think so!


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

I have read all of the replies and I have never laughed so much. Well maybe the TV show Big Bang Theory is funnier but not much!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

fabulous knitting, but not worth the effort! Looks like a gorilla.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope!!!
But I applause the person who did it!!!!!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Oy vey And that means a resounding "NO!", lol.

Karen N.(who has to admit that whoever did it really did a very nice job!)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Talk about "too much time on my hands"!!!!!! Although the detail is awesome I think!


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

Cables galore!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't believe am good enough for that one quite yet.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

OMG


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Catmom2 said:


> KayOC said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this yesterday. Posted it on Facebook threating to make it for my husband. Got some great comments. Best one was to make it in Kelly Green for his Irish heritage. I have to admit it does look warm.
> ...


LOL well there deffo won't be a jolly green giant in my house...that must of taken an awful long time to do!!!


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

he could go into a ninja turtle interview in that and pass the test! lol


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

I love doing cables. But I can not see me doing it.
Alot of work.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

the ultimate yarn bombing!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Whoa! That's beyond my skill level and outside my area of interest. I do applaud the person who created this. Looks warm and well made. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Definately not- I cannot imagine why lol weird>>>


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

mojave said:


> Urban Sasquatch??


that was my first thought. Don't want one in my neck of the woods!!LOL


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> It won't be mine.


Take note that the face of the man in the picture isn't showing. This would be great on a baby though.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Just had a chance to show it to my hubby and he completely cracked up. From a guy point of view, that is not a bathroom friendly garment. And could you imagine if a guy wearing that thing had to be brought in to the emergency room? By the time the staff got done being hysterical, it might be too late for him.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just had a chance to show it to my hubby and he completely cracked up. From a guy point of view, that is not a bathroom friendly garment. And could you imagine if a guy wearing that thing had to be brought in to the emergency room? By the time the staff got done being hysterical, it might be too late for him.


you certainly have a good point there.


----------



## SharCraft (Nov 12, 2012)

Deer hunter trying to keep warm and camouflaged like a tree..... I just can't imagine kniting this.... Won't be under my Christmsa tree either. ..lol


----------



## SharCraft (Nov 12, 2012)

Deer hunter trying to keep warm and camouflaged like a tree..... I just can't imagine knitting this.... Won't be under my Christmas tree either. ..lol


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

Imagine one day in the woods with all the dry leaves, branches and nettles...like velcro.


----------



## Neath (May 6, 2012)

People in the warm climate that never get snow. This is 
funny to them. This would work well up in the snowy north. 
Work in plain or cable (for greater thikness)and knitted in chunky wool. If worn under your rubber pants & top this would keep you warm when your snow plowing or snow shoveling.
It would be a great idea when its Mines 20 below in the North country


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

FlyingPins said:


> Don't let the military see this.


hahahahahahaha...can just see it made up in combat style coloured, self patterning yarn... :thumbup: But, mad person that I am, I think it is a fantastic piece of work. You know baby sized it would be a wonderful project, but adult sized....not really....and it would probably take me a couple of years to get it done anyway... :?


----------



## elsiemae (Jun 6, 2011)

We have had a few laughs about this knitted piece but maybe we should stop with the comments now. I don't remember who submitted it but we may be hurting her feelings by continuing to make comments about her work. Just my opinion.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i'm not sure it was her's as she posted w/the pic *It won't be mine.*

fergablu2, did u make this?
if u indeed did, please dont take offense because it surely would have been a labor of love...and good work, too!!

we just had some fun, with it being an unusual project


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

elsiemae said:


> We have had a few laughs about this knitted piece but maybe we should stop with the comments now. I don't remember who submitted it but we may be hurting her feelings by continuing to make comments about her work. Just my opinion.


Must admit I can see a few fishermen/gardeners wearing something like this for warmth, and that this type of item will bring forth a lot of humour and fun comments. I trust that no insult has been taken, and I am sure that as fellow knitters, we all appreciate the work someone has put into this project, from the design right to through to the creation of the end product....and you know, I was looking at something like this in fleece in the shops over the weekend.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

OMG where is he going


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

no chance


----------



## Neath (May 6, 2012)

Hi from near London, Ontario I see You are from Barry Wales. I am originaly from Port Talbot, Born Cwmafan,then Sanfields. I have been to Barry many times. I alo have relatives in Neath & Cwmafan. If you would like to be a pen Pap That would be great. Oh bye the way my nane is Ann


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> i'm not sure it was her's as she posted w/the pic *It won't be mine.*
> 
> fergablu2, did u make this?
> if u indeed did, please dont take offense because it surely would have been a labor of love...and good work, too!!
> ...


No, I certainly did not make it. It doesn't get that cold in Pittsburgh, and my husband doesn't wear any of the hats or mittens I've made him over the years.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Neath said:


> People in the warm climate that never get snow. This is
> funny to them. This would work well up in the snowy north.
> Work in plain or cable (for greater thikness)and knitted in chunky wool. If worn under your rubber pants & top this would keep you warm when your snow plowing or snow shoveling.
> It would be a great idea when its Mines 20 below in the North country


The reason we're laughing isn't because we don't get snow or know what it's like to be miserably cold. I believe we're laughing because it's the ultimate knit project that didn't turn out the way the maker thought it would. The maker did a wonderful job with all the stitching, but the project turned out just plain goofy looking. And also because it's so very impractical "access" wise. And, it looks like it would be pretty bulky and heavy to wear. And if it's wool, OMG, how itchy it would be -- everywhere!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

That ain't gonna happen. Ick!!!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Neath said:


> People in the warm climate that never get snow. This is
> funny to them. This would work well up in the snowy north.
> Work in plain or cable (for greater thikness)and knitted in chunky wool. If worn under your rubber pants & top this would keep you warm when your snow plowing or snow shoveling.
> It would be a great idea when its Mines 20 below in the North country


Shoot, I'll stay inside if it's 20 above, lol. Can you tell I won't be shoveling or plowing?? Too old for that, mercifully.

Karen N.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

It looks like my kind of "ugly".... cannot imagine anyone taking time to make something like this... YUK.....


----------



## TracyFleming (Dec 10, 2012)

It might be my next project if I could get the pattern
Any ideas please


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

if u cant find one, prob a big sweater pattern & pants pattern & just put them 2gthr
would take me 4ever!



TracyFleming said:


> It might be my next project if I could get the pattern
> Any ideas please


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

The gals in my knit group, once they picked themselves up off the floor and wiped their eyes, all made comments about the room in which the pictures were taken, and that #1 had easy access, but #2--well, not so much. I guess that's why the poor guy has clenched his fists!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Bet it takes awhile to divest himself of that!

Karen N.


----------



## TracyFleming (Dec 10, 2012)

Really want this pattern to make for a joke.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

TracyFleming,.. Are you for real wanting to make one of these? I would have to have a lot of time on my hands before I would want to tackle it. Even as a joke it has to be a lot of expense for the yarn.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

TracyFleming said:


> It might be my next project if I could get the pattern
> Any ideas please


If you do indeed make this, I think you should be featured on the Knitting Channel!!

Karen N.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

:lol: this is one hell of a onesie


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

You notice he doesn't show his face?


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Just think of all the usuable things that yarn could of havbeen used for. (ugh, bad English)One thing he wont be seen in public.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Scary......


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

u have a point there, but then i think of all the things that could have been made usable in all the stashes out there just sitting around looking pretty! lol
not getting down on any one -- this includes me
i just got another package 2day w/only an inkling of an idea what i'll use it for ggrrr u ppl r such a BAD influence on me!!!!
wonder just how much yarn is *on hold* in stash piles if we were 2 add every1s all up?? daunting, isnt it? ROFL



Poots said:


> Just think of all the usuable things that yarn could of havbeen used for. (ugh, bad English)One thing he wont be seen in public.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> u have a point there, but then i think of all the things that could have been made usable in all the stashes out there just sitting around looking pretty! lol
> not getting down on any one -- this includes me
> i just got another package 2day w/only an inkling of an idea what i'll use it for ggrrr u ppl r such a BAD influence on me!!!!
> wonder just how much yarn is *on hold* in stash piles if we were 2 add every1s all up?? daunting, isnt it? ROFL
> ...


Daunting it is!!!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Help,it's the zombie apocalapse!!!! Lol.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

TracyFleming said:


> It might be my next project if I could get the pattern
> Any ideas please


I wouldn't mind betting that pattern is available out there somewhere as a baby all-in-one....babies always look cute in such items of clothing but as adults its a different story. Would be nice if the person who did knit it came forward and told us how long it took and maybe shared the pattern with those who are interested....I could see my lounging around in a nice purple one in the winter...get the right yarn and it won't itch.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I started to sweat just looking at it!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

leighcoady said:


> Oh where would I get this pattern from please? My boys would love one these. Its all the rage over here in the UK, 'The Onsie'
> It's fab
> 
> and
> ...


It is interesting to note this fashion trend in the UK. I wonder if it will make its way across the pond, any time soon. (Secretly, i hope not).
I love this forum. I learn so much about world culture without having to tune in to the international news!!!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

It's a bird! It's a plane! It's Knitman!


----------



## landoahs (Oct 10, 2012)

Can you imagine if this was knit in itchy wool. Oh wait... maybe it is. His hands are clenched. Probably to keep from scratching.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

NOW WHO IN WORLK WOULD KNIT SOMETHING LIKE THAT MAYBE MOMMA BEAR

I SURE WON'T DO THAT


----------



## jeannie-bean (Oct 8, 2012)

KarenJo said:


> leighcoady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh where would I get this pattern from please? My boys would love one these. Its all the rage over here in the UK, 'The Onsie'
> ...


We discussed this picture at work tonight. We decided if it was knit in green/red with pom poms on front....it would win EVERY SINGLE UGLY CHRISTMAS SWEATER COMPETITION !!!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

jeannie-bean said:


> KarenJo said:
> 
> 
> > leighcoady said:
> ...


My friend's husband and his mates have a fishing boat, and they have all said that it would be ideal for wearing under their clothes at this time of the year when out on the boat, and another friend whose husband works out on the building sites has said that they buy the cheap fleece onsie's from primark to wear under their working clothes, but something like that would be better, and maybe warmer. My friend's who also knit, have had their husbands pick out a nice coloured cotton yarn for them to attempt to knit it...they have said that particular yarn does not itch.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

If its pure wool ,it would be like hand knitted bathing suits, If it got wet,


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

This project could only be done for a real man, with a real outdoors job, working on a fishing boat or hunting. Cotton wouldn't cut it, real man - real wool! Surely there are soft versions of..... And don't shoot me, I know real men have other interests! My husband prefers not to kill stuff!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Somebody had a lot of time on their hands. That is all I can say. Good for the Artic.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Definitely NOT on my to-do list.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree Yikes! Won't be on my list to do even if I am good at doing cables.


----------

